# I work for starbucks. ask me anything.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Go for it.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

What is the coefficient of linear expansion of a plastic stir stick? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

obviously 3.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

jroberts said:


> What's the fastest land animal?


a chimpanzee on red bull.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Donald Trump is stumped and can't decide between 3 women to be his next wife.....they are a blond, a brunette, and a redhead.
So he gives each of them $1,000,000 to spend....any which way they so desire.
The blond spent all the money on herself to make herself the most beautiful.
The redhead spent all the money on things for the Donald.
The brunette spent half the money on herself and the other half on Donald.

Who did Donald pick as his wife ?????


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

What everone didn't laugh at his hair???


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Where's the Diceman today?"*



searchin4signal said:


> Donald Trump is stumped and can't decide between 3 women to be his next wife.....they are a blond, a brunette, and a redhead.
> So he gives each of them $1,000,000 to spend....any which way they so desire.
> The blond spent all the money on herself to make herself the most beautiful.
> The redhead spent all the money on things for the Donald.
> ...


The one with the biggest bazungas, of course!woot


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> What everone didn't laugh at his hair???


When you've got money like his you could wear a lobster as a toupee and you're still getting laid.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Can I just have a black coffee... like nothing in it?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I can answer that one- 

No.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

why do Russian men kiss each other...on the lips...shudder...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> why do Russian men kiss each other...on the lips...shudder...


It's kinda like dogs sniffing A$$holes................


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> The one with the biggest bazungas, of course!woot



Close but not correct....he took the one with the nicest ass....because by now everyone knows the Donald is an ass, man.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Go for it.


Is it true that Starbucks go caught watering down their coffee and and have promised to rectify it (preferably with a 5Y3)

And,... what's my favourite colour?


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Donald Trump is stumped and can't decide between 3 women to be his next wife.....they are a blond, a brunette, and a redhead.
> So he gives each of them $1,000,000 to spend....any which way they so desire.
> The blond spent all the money on herself to make herself the most beautiful.
> The redhead spent all the money on things for the Donald.
> ...


donald likes compromise. Hell choose the brunette.



Xanadu said:


> Can I just have a black coffee... like nothing in it?


Well you have to choose whether you want mild or bold coffee. And usually when you say you want bold black coffee it means you want bold coffee thats filled all the way to the top of the cup.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> why do Russian men kiss each other...on the lips...shudder...


Im actually russian.Ive never seen it on the lips.



Robert1950 said:


> Is it true that Starbucks go caught watering down their coffee and and have promised to rectify it (preferably with a 5Y3)
> 
> And,... what's my favourite colour?


It was probably a certain store. Mine would never do such things. you dont have a favourite color cause you keep changing your mind.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

youre brillliant dude. I'm so enjoying this. I wish I was such a jolly good fellow!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

What is the circumference of a moose?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

What's the difference between a dead bird?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry but I actualy have a coffee question or two.

What is the difference between the light, med and dark roast other than the roasting time?

Is it true that drip coffee has more caffine than expresso type coffees?

Why is it the some people have a ahhh stool loosening experience after drinking coffee..is it the caffine or?

How many types of coffee beans are there?

Do the pumkin scones really have pumkin in them?

Last one
Is your water filtered before it goes into your machines?

Ok guess that was more than a couple..you said ask!!
Bev


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

What is the difference between the light, med and dark roast other than the roasting time?
*much different taste. You taste more of what is called 'body' on your tongue. body means the 'heaviness' of the coffee on your tongue. Once you start drinking all types of coffee's what ends up happening is you start tasting the roast more then the actual coffee. Starbucks coffee is more on the dark side roasted.*
Is it true that drip coffee has more caffine than expresso type coffees?
*nah*
Why is it the some people have a ahhh stool loosening experience after drinking coffee..is it the caffine or?
*waht do you mean by 'ahh stool loosening experience'? is that the feeling you get?*
How many types of coffee beans are there?
*a crap load. You can buy various packaged starbucks coffee beans. There are 3 growing regions. Asia/pacific, latin america, africa. So you get lots of coffee beans in each of those areas and you get crosses between those areas.*
Do the pumkin scones really have pumkin in them?
*yep*
Last one
Is your water filtered before it goes into your machines?
*yep*
Ok guess that was more than a couple..you said ask!!


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

What's the difference between a dead bird?

lol... i dont think you finished your sentence. But if you did and you actually mean 'whats the difference between dead birds', then the answer is

many things. Look, smell,texture, etc...



What is the circumference of a moose?

i havent measured since '01. It was such a long time ago but i believe what i did was i collected data from over 100 different moose at stomach level. Im sorry but I cant recall the exact number. Im going to have to rumage through all my papers in my basement and find my data results.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Is this a rhetorical question? :wink:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sorry but that's wrong, the circumference of a moose is actually the diameter of Jay Leno's chin times X squared divided by the square root of pi.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm a certified cork sniffer when it comes to coffee, I roast my own with a popcorn popper and I can't drink the grocery store stuff anymore....yuck!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> What's the difference between a dead bird?
> 
> lol... i dont think you finished your sentence. But if you did and you actually mean 'whats the difference between dead birds', then the answer is
> 
> many things. Look, smell,texture, etc...



One leg is shorter than the other!None 


When Mudhead asked Porgy what he was going to do when he graduated, what was the reply?:wink:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What's the difference between Yngwie Malmsteen and God ?????


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What's the difference between Yngwie Malmsteen and God ?????


Oh, that one has so many opportunties for mean jokes. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What's the difference between Yngwie Malmsteen and God ?????


God can actually play a tasteful lick slow!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> God doesn't think he's Yngwie Malmsteen?


Bravo. That's a pretty good one!


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

jroberts said:


> God doesn't think he's Yngwie Malmsteen?


ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

jroberts said:


> God doesn't think he's Yngwie Malmsteen?


I would've said God doesn't have as big an ego but I guess it comes down to the same.  


And for Mr. Starbuck: What came first and why did it crossed the road?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For Mr. Starbuck. What' the difference between Johh Mayer and John Mayer. 

And,... if you were going fishing and trying to catch a John Mayer, would a Dumble be the best bait???


----------

